# RDC in Utica, NY



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

The last couple times I was on Amtrak Empire Service heading to Poughkeepsie, I noticed a nice lookin' Susquehana RR (what looks like an) RDC sitting in the yard in Utica, NY, about half a mile west of the station stop. With it is another (I think) RDC in rather ratty condition, with an "M" on it, probably for "Metro".

Anybody know anything about these two? Would it be hard to jump start it?

JackM


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Susquehanna has been running RDC's since the 1950's.. 
(Although not continously..none ran in the 70's or 80's that I know of..) 
the last batch of four RDC's were running in Syracuse, NY over the last 10-15 years.. 
this stopped about 3 years ago, and now all the NYSW passenger cars, and RDC's, are up for sale.. 

Of the final four RDC's running in Syracuse..two have been sold, two still remain in Utica.. 
NYSW numbers M6 and M8.. 
the "M" doesnt stand for "metro"..it actually just stands for "Motor".. 
its simply Susquehanna's numbering scheme for "motor cars" that dates back to the 1950's.. 
M6 was originally a New Haven RDC, and M8 was originally New York Central.. 

More data here: 
http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/susquehanna/ 

Scot


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Scot - 

I should've guessed you'd know. I found out about the Syracuse RDCs running between Carousel Center and the Dome about three years ago after they'd stopped running. I kept hoping they'd reinstitute them some day. I recall a few times being on I-81 and seeing a maroon RDC down city by the cemetary. Did I actually see a maroon RDC, or was it just driver's fatigue? 

I lived in SYR in the 70s. Day late and a dollar short, that's me. 

JackM


----------

